# emerge world funktioniet nicht

## Sindbad

Hallo,ich habe folgendes Problem:

Bei meinem  Gentoo 2006 habe ich nach einem          emerge sync, emerge portage, emerge system,

was gut gekappt hat,jetzt  ein emerge world versucht. 

Es bricht ab,mit der Meldung:                                    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6  blockiert x11libs/libx11-1.1.1-r1 

wenn ich aber versuche,mit  emerge  --unmerge von  zu deinstallieren,findet Portage keines der beiden Pakete.

Auch im world-file ist von beiden Paketen nichts zu lesen.

Wäre nett,wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

----------

## 76062563

Poste mal die komplette Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Jinidog

Spannend, xproto-7.0.6 existiert derzeit gar nicht im Portage-Tree.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Spannend, xproto-7.0.6 existiert derzeit gar nicht im Portage-Tree.

 

Nicht mehr, würde ich sagen. 

Das System muss ja ewig alt sein...

Tobi

----------

